

Poll: What Keyboard Type do you use? - voodoochilo

few months ago i bought a filco with cherrys and now i wonder what took me so long to realise how terrible rubberdomes are.
======
benologist
Most of the time my laptop keyboard ... at home some nameless Logitech
keyboard I bought cause the backslash was where I like it above the enter key.

------
bootload
crappy keyboard -> DAS silent ~ <http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-
professional-silent/>

where's the poll?

------
voodoochilo
rubberdome

------
voodoochilo
mechanical

~~~
Benares
Filco with cherry browns. I love it.

Bonus: the keys can be easily desoldered from the PCB, opened, and cleaned.
Comes in handy when you spill beer all over...

------
voodoochilo
other

